# English Springer Spaniel Breeder?



## CCRJosh (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone know of a well respected English Springer Spaniel breeder in or around Utah? I am looking to get my first hunting dog. Thanks!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I had spinger pups this spring. I might have some more in 18 months or so still havent decided yet.
Kinda dishearting when people by them for just a pet and not to hunt them.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure if you have found a puppy yet, but I will have puppies avaliable in February. The puppies I have a 100% field bred with some of the best breeding available. I would be happy to discuss these with you if you would like. Good luck and I hope to talk to you.


----------

